# Hello From Shell Beach, La



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Mebelcher said:


> Hello everyone... just thought I’d introduce myself. I enjoy reading the posts in these forums and checking out all of the pictures of your beautiful skiffs. I’m hoping to pick one up myself sometime in the near future. I have a larger bayboat, a Blackjack 256 for “big water” fishing. I’m looking for something solely to chase redfish in shallow ponds. I have a silly question though... where do y’all store the fish you catch? I’m guessing most just use the small ice chest in front of the console for drinks? I could see maybe using a yeti or similar on the front deck instead of a casting platform? Other than that , I’m at a loss. The skiffs I have been looking at are The Mirage HPX, and a couple of beavertail and Hell’s Bay models.


Keep on lookout for spear glades skiff as I fished same area the last 4 year's with one. It will access all ponds with reds in d area.


----------



## Mebelcher (Feb 12, 2011)

I find myself looking at the larger skiffs mainly because of storage. The smaller ones don't seem to have a place to store fish if you intend on keeping them to eat. Am I missing something? I guess the only option would be to put an ice chest on the front casting deck in place of a platform? I have been talking to a gentleman that has a BT Air for sale that has a very large live well that could be used for a fish chest, but thats the closest I have found. What am I missing?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Any skiff (pretty much) has a place you can use to keep fish. Just a matter of what you want to put in your hatches.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I use a kill bag. They are easier to move around on a small skiff if you don't want to use a cooler as a casting platform. Good ones are not cheap.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

jmrodandgun said:


> I use a kill bag. They are easier to move around on a small skiff if you don't want to use a cooler as a casting platform. Good ones are not cheap.


I can do it much cheaper....as in free. Just release them!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

ifsteve said:


> I can do it much cheaper....as in free. Just release them!


Catch n release in st Bernard/plaqumines parish inbread directly into d igloo cooler. Their version of release.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Both of you nerds


----------

